# Loooong summer days in Cape Town



## Hooked (3/12/17)

When people come to CT they're always surprised at how late the sun sets here. These pics were taken from my house in Yzerfontein (West Coast). The sky is still blue at 19:30, but 10 mins. later and we have a gorgeous sunset over the ocean.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Lovely photos and place you have @Hooked !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> Lovely photos and place you have @Hooked !


Thank you @Silver. Do you ever come to CT on holiday? It would be great if you'd come and visit. I'm not just saying that - I really mean it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Thank you @Silver. Do you ever come to CT on holiday? It would be great if you'd come and visit. I'm not just saying that - I really mean it.



I do come to CT and its my favourite place in SA!
Will keep that in mind and I appreciate the offer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> I do come to CT and its my favourite place in SA!
> Will keep that in mind and I appreciate the offer!



That's great!  We can have a vape on the deck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Hooked said:


> That's great!  We can have a vape on the deck!



A vape with a view like that must be amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

